# Anarchist/Socialist Video Channels (Preview)



## WildVirtue (Jun 17, 2019)

Preview of a directory on me website, full article shows 3 hyperlinked video titles, under each youtuber title, plus profile picture next to it: Anarchist/Socialist Video Channels.

Suggestions super welcome.








(Breadtube is a popular sub-reddit whose name is based on the classical anarchist book The Conquest of Bread)


*Table of Contents*

In Short
Anarchist Essays
Socialist Essays
News
Debate
Documentary
Activism
Parties/Politicians
Social Justice
Art
History
Comedy
Library Exhibition
Other Languages
Stepping Stones to the Far-Left
YouTubers Discords

*In Short*
*Anarchist Essays*

Chomsky’s Philosophy
Beau of the Fifth Column
Libertarian Socialist Rants
Non-Compete
Thought Slime
The Fifth Column
Mexie
Thom Avella
stimulator
Xexizy
anarchopac
Angie Speaks
An Actual Joke
RE-EDUCATION
The Left Libertarian
Unicorn Riot
Circle A Tattoo
Captain Andy
Garrett
Comrade Cora
Mia Mulder
Maria Jorge
Srsly Wrong
The Black Rose
PD Morrin
Bemundolack
Social Revolution
radian2pi
Rebel Bass
Visionary Oaks
Red Plateaus
Kay And Skittles
Christopher Szabo
Revolution Tube
Suck My Opinion
the Bronx Blogger
The Vegan Anarchist
Rugged Midwesterner
Space Babies
Black Coffee Collective Presents
Kathrin
American Anarchist
Dumpster Flower
halim alrah
Pamphleteer
JourneyLT
Taylor Alexander
Cuñado de izquierdas
LTFisch
Sheep In The Box
Wobbly Street
Love & Rage
Accidental Anarchist
Beer and Rage
Cinaedus
Eli Yurman
Aphreditto
Solidarity Films
Pink Bones
Beau Nafyde
Mo Kassabian Svendsen
The Black Rose
Revolution Tube
American Anarchist
*Socialist Essays*

Russell Brand
Contra Points
Jonathan Pie
Philosophy Tube
HBomber Guy
Peter Coffin
Shaun
thejuicemedia
Three Arrows
MEANS TV
Owen Jones
Empire Files
Cuck Philosophy
Democracy At Work
The New School
Richard D Wolff
Zero Books
Innuendo Studios
donoteat01
The Laura Flanders Show
The Serfs
José
Rational Disconnect
AndroidPolitician
Art house Politics
Verso Books
Flea Market Socialist
chrisiousity
Magdalen Rose
Mad Blender
Curio
ForeverJameses
Amelia Jane
The Electric Didact
openDemocracy
Rebel Bass
YUGOPNIK
Kay And Skittles
Christopher Szabo
Suck My Opinion
Jay Double View
S. Jay Double View
Jade Rose
Leftist Tech Support
Space Babies
Celiac Attack
Left Forum
Owen Macdonald
sjwdebates
RomanBear Productions
The Proletariat Skeptic
Lil Wage
Cinaedus
Eli Yurman
*News*

Democracy Now!
The Real News Network
Redacted Tonight
Some More News
Novara Media
Current Affairs
*Debate*

The Majority Report w/ Sam Seder
The Michael Brooks Show
Hasan Pyker
Vaush
White Nervosa
Jack Angstreich
*Documentary*

Red Fish
Tom Explores Los Angeles
Popular Front
Dean Puckett
Rojava Plan
Black Rose / Rosa Negra – Anarchist Federation
Neighbor Democracy
*Activism*

INDECLINE
Cornelius Vango
Seb Alex
Squat the Planet
Trees for Life
Wasteland Librarian
Leah Lessard
No More Deaths
Feedback
Calais Migrant Solidarity
Bristol Hunt Sabs
Shannon Smy
thephoenixreport
Plants For A Future
No Borders Morocco
Transition Heathrow
Lee Salter
Kurdish Solidarity Cymru
*Parties/Politicians*

Bernie Sanders
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez
Rep. Ilhan Omar
Labour Party
Jeremy Corbyn
Jess Pillips MP
Green Party of England & Wales
PlaidTV
Scottish National Party (SNP)
Mhairi Black SNP
Sinn Féin
People Before Profit National
*Social Justice*

Kat Blaque
Antastesia
Marina Shut Up
Riley J. Dennis
a privileged vegan
Claudia Brown
Gwen_No_Fear
Barnard Center for Research on Women
Queer Xicano Chisme
Reg Flowers
Cori Wong
Earthling Liberation Kollective – ELK
veggieworld
*Squatting*

Community Coz
Old Man Mackie
Aeon Fluxed
Alien Underhil
The Oomun Group
*Art*

Jim Sterling
Lindsay Ellis
Folding Ideas
Sarah Z
Jack Saint
KyleKallgrenBHH
Eric Taxxon
let’s talk about stuff.
Laura Crone
Sara Sunflower
Democratize The Media
Lucky Black Cat
Ansel Arnold
*History*

Step Back History
*Comedy*

Bat’ko
Socialism Or Barbarism!
/leftypol/ Videos
StreetFightWCRS
*Library Exhibition*

Shibby Pictures
AudibleAnarchist
Leftist Commentary
Robin Hood
Hard Kode
Activist Journeys
*Other Languages*

Espanol
Zapatista Organización
Pedro Sánchez Pérez-Castejón

Francais
Antastesia
L’école du chat noir
a privileged vegan
Alternative Libertaire
JEAN-LUC MÉLENCHON
Benoit Hamon

Deutch
Hambacher Forst

Dansk
Alternativet

Magyar
Food Not Bombs Budapest

Catalàn
Carles Puigdemont

*Stepping Stones to the Far-Left*

VICE News
The Young Turks
CGP Grey
Al Jazeera English
The Jimmy Dore Show
Pop Culture Detective
KnowingBetter
Secular Talk
David Pakman Show
Ash Hardell
Cult of Dusty
Trae Crowder
Quinton Reviews
Destiny
The Rational National
potholer54
T1J
Renegade Cut
C0nc0rdance
The Progressive Voice
rantasmo
PoliDice
Faraday Speaks
pigpuncher

*YouTubers Discords*

*Vaush*
*Thought Slime*
* Non-Compete*
*Bat’ko*
*White Nervosa*
*Re-Education*
*Jack Angstreich*
*An Actual Joke*
*Squat the Planet*
*Activist Journeys*
*The Serfs*
*Love & Rage*
*Social Revolution*
*Christopher Szabo*


----------



## Cornelius Vango (Jun 18, 2019)

Cool, thanks for compiling this list!


----------



## Glass Roads (Jun 19, 2019)

Great site!


----------

